# Algae



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

I have just recently started to have algae growing on the sides of my tank. what can i do to kill this stuff off??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

check my signature, theres a link


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Pleco.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

turn your tank lights off and keep the tank out of direct sunlight. thats all


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> turn your tank lights off and keep the tank out of direct sunlight. thats all
> [snapback]912577[/snapback]​


And a



moeplz said:


> Pleco.
> [snapback]911736[/snapback]​


Other than that a UV steralizer will help, as well as kill diseases and other bad stuff


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Other than that a UV steralizer will help, as well as kill diseases and other bad stuff
> [snapback]914181[/snapback]​










A UV will definitely solve your algae problems.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > turn your tank lights off and keep the tank out of direct sunlight. thats all
> ...


----------

